# I Moved Missed You Guys DSL Took 20 Days!



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I am connected again! Can't believe it took the company so long but...

Well I am in my new apartment and it appeals to me greatly. My little dog is asleep on the rug and there has been a huge change in him (happier). Tail straight up as it should be and hadn't been for a long time.

X has started texting, emailing and left vm this am and I have not responded and will continue not to do so. He is harassing me for $100 (his 2nd ex got almost a million and he is hasseling me for $100!). I paid him enough and we signed doc stating all was satisfied. So I will make a copy of that, highlight pertinent passage and his signature and mail it with HIS return address. He does not know where I live.

He has lost his narcissistic control of me and his new victim is not close enough. That's all it's about. Tough. No one to adore him. Karma is a b......it will get worse. It did for me and I deserved it but I learned from it. Narcissists don't.

Hooray for me. Thank you all for being there for me..:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on your move  Glad to see you back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations Sparkles.
Keep us updated on how youre doin. Lots of us right on the verge of moving out ourselves.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Sparks been looking for you. I am glad you have a new place that you like. Let the ex dangle in the wind. Your recovery will be faster if you make a surgical cut from him. Kids and finances only. 

But have a little fun while you are at it. Let him know you are dating by stoping a word or two and then don't discuss it. Let him wonder. He he.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there.
Good to 'see' you again.
Glad you are in a place of your own now.
Sorry to hear your ex is finding ways to harass you but nice to hear your dog gave it a thumb's up (or a tail's up) rating. Narcissists are difficult to leave and even harder to stay gone from. I would have as little communication as possible. If his request for $ is unreasonable do not even reply, let him go to legal channels to ask. Block his number, and also block his email or just delete it. He is trying to start a scenario in which you feel you can reply because you are right...but even a letter reply with no return address will encourage him. What he needs is a no contact letter sent through an attorney. If you have no children together and are divorced then there is no need for contact. I think this $100 is just an N trick to get something that says you thought about him....

But congrats for getting your own place. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

It does feel good to be connected again.

I am hanging out with girlfriends, movies, highlighting hair stuff like that and going to my meetings. I start school next week and then October the real classes begin and that's a 35 hour school week for 2 months and the next certification takes a year and approximately as many hours. So I will be busy.

Not interested in dating yet. I was asked out last week but told them to check back in a few months. I'm taking my time.

The only thing I am putting in the mail is the document we both signed stating that the marriage settlement has been satisfied and we agree no more money is owed or to be received. So that is all I am mailing.

It is no contact and I'm good with that. I need to really close the chapter. I did buy Malignant Love to understand narcissism better and to be prepared if one ever crosses my path again. To recognize the species. Don't want that type of "human being" in my life ever again.

I imagine X is having hard time because the new victim is so far away and so there is no physical contact. And I imagine this will infuriate him because he is unable to get a response from me.

Anyway, once you all are settled in your new apartment, house, condo whatever, you will be relieved. That is how I feel and I do like it very much. You eat when you want, what you want, watch what you want, come and go, read, play games; your time is your own. Companionship is missing but that will come in due time. All in all I am grateful, very grateful.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Change your ph #?
Change your email?

or.....just block him, block him, block him


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you still have any pictures of him burn the eyes out with a cigarette and mail them to him. Write on the back, "wish you were here"


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I decided not to reply at all. Not send anything, he had already gotten 700 from at closing (including personal before separation) so I think that is enough. I didn't go for alimony I did not attack his Social Security, I left him with what he brought in and what I brought in.

But he again text me for the $108 yesterday. 

Why is he bothering me? I just don't get it. Don't understand at all. Any answers or guesses? 

But I don't respond.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you owe him that amount per the final decree? If so, send him a check. If not ...don't respond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

He is contacting because he wants contact and it is something that he can explain to a third party a reason for contacting if you make an issue about it, i.e. it would be difficult for you to get a restraining order/cease harassment order against him based on this kind of contact. Below the wire kind of thing.


----------

